# Vermilion steelhead?



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

How is the steelhead fishing on the V right now? Is anyone catching anything?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> How is the steelhead fishing on the V right now? Is anyone catching anything?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It's on life support


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Was it an early run, or just not much of one?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Was there today.....not worth it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

If they get enough rain today, I would be there sunday if I were you.......

Last weekend rundown.....

Sat. 33 hookups
Sun. 19 hookups
Mon. 1 hookup

They left the river, but there should be some staging ready to run. At least in my world that's what I think.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I will be in Vermilion on Easter Sunday. I was thinking of heading out Saturday night when I got off work, so I could go out Sunday morning. Do you think it will still be worth giving the steelhead a try? I usually fish by the "power lines", is there any place else I should try?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I was just down there friday on my kayak. I wasnt steelie fishing but did see a fair amount of fish rolling. I saw some good marks on my fish finder just not sure they were steelhead. I fished way up river last week, from what i saw its near the end. saw fish on beds and spawned out fish were caught. Not sure if the cool down prolonged the run or not.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

How does this weekend look for steelies on the V?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I went Thursday and caught 3 and my buddy caught 3 all out of the same spot it was not as many as i thought there would be!


----------



## ericerau (Aug 24, 2011)

I caught a steelhead in Mill Hollow yesterday, sometime between 4 and 5pm. I got two bites in about 2.5 hours. Caught the one, didn't even get a chance at the 2nd. About every 30 minutes I'd see one though, enough to keep me there.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Maybe I should have given it a shot then, yesterday. Everyone kinda made it sound like it would be a waist of time, so I didn't even try.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

All these reports about people actually catching fish in Ohio tells me that if I head to the UP where it's actually a lot cooler there will still be fish in a month!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Hey lund, my buddy is up there right now and said they are starting to thin out....but still very productive. Unlike what we have going on right now in ohio.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Carpman said:


> Hey lund, my buddy is up there right now and said they are starting to thin out....but still very productive. Unlike what we have going on right now in ohio.


this last week has been very good 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Carpman said:


> Hey lund, my buddy is up there right now and said they are starting to thin out....but still very productive. Unlike what we have going on right now in ohio.


Was he in the UP or just lower Michigan?


----------

